# Baked pecan recipes?



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I inherited a bunch of frozen pecans and seeing if anyone has some recipes for roasting them. Something like sprinkle this on them and bake them on a cookie sheet. Not looking for pie type stuff.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I beat an eggwhite with a bit of water, brown sugar, cayenne and kosher salt. Toss the pecans with the mixture and pour out on a parchment paper lined baking sheet. 250 till they are done to your liking. Easy and good.


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

Dad used to brush them with melted butter, sprinkle with sea salt and bake. They were good, but it looks like grouper22 has it goin' on!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

grouper22 said:


> I beat an eggwhite with a bit of water, brown sugar, cayenne and kosher salt. Toss the pecans with the mixture and pour out on a parchment paper lined baking sheet. 250 till they are done to your liking. Easy and good.


add some cinnamon and you got a killer recipe. these are awesome.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> I beat an eggwhite with a bit of water, brown sugar, cayenne and kosher salt. Toss the pecans with the mixture and pour out on a parchment paper lined baking sheet. 250 till they are done to your liking. Easy and good.


this is an awesome recipe!
But I would add some cinnamon as well. 
Bake a small batch first and adjust the spices and sugars to your liking.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have slid a little cumin and cinnamon in there too. Sky is the limit.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I cook them at a higher temp so they carmelize.....300 at 15-20 minutes or until you smell them browning....once you smell them pull them out and sprinkle salt on them and let them cool....I usually used a cookie sheet...doesn't need to be oiled......What you get is damn good pecans that you can eat by themselves or top off a banana split ......I parch peanuts similar....I have found that when I smell them then they are ready.....I dont like under cooked or burned ones and there is the perfect window to cook them....good luck,let us know what and how it turned out.....


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Oven roasted pecans - Preheat oven to 300. Spread pecans on baking sheet and saturate with melted butter. Sprinkle with salt (popcorn salt is best). I also sprinkle some cinnamon on. Bake 20/30 minutes, but stir them around halfway through. Be careful, they'll continue to brown and crisp up after you take them out, so don't keep them cooking and burn them.


----------

